# how would YOU get rid of snails????



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 120 gallon very very heavily planted tank with shrimp and cardinal and ottos. If this was your tank, how would you get rid of these tiny little snails? I am affraid of adding loaches as they would dig up plants and eat baby shrimp as is the same for the freshwater dwarf puffer....


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*ridding snails*

Some of the dwarf loaches should work. Also guppie and endlers will eat baby snails and eggs(I dont know about shrimp) but they're very slow about ridding a tank that size so you dont feed them to much....Jim


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

If it were me, I would always try to take out any dead leaves that are floating in the tank and decrease the feedings. You'll probably never get rid of all of them but you can control the population by doing various hand picking. One day I threw a ton of pellets in two areas of my tank overnight and the next day you could not see the pellets because they were covered with snails munching on them. It was easier to pick them out when they are all bunched up together.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree with JerseyScape. I had them pretty out of control for a while too. Cleaned up all the dead leaves, did a gravel vac, and reduced feedings. Now I see one from time to time but almost nothing. Cut off their food source and you cut them out.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Drop in a lettuce leaf in the tank for a few hours then pull it out with the snails attached.


----------

